# Tivoserver closes connection before transfer gets going



## tiny-e (Apr 11, 2007)

Greetings all-

I've been recently experiencing weirdness when trying to view video on my hacked, MRV-enabled, Tivo's: Basically when I select a video in the Now Playing list (of the tivoserver: "iMac_Tivoserver" or "powerbook_tivoserver"), tivoserver closes the connection:

```
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 1
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: Show_Name
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 3294840101
      <<<<<<<<<<<< Show_Name
0x00000000
Closing Connection 141
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
```
Also, when I select a video, Tivo's message says "This program will start transferring as soon as possible". At this point it doesn't matter if the video is coming from tivoserver or my other MRV Tivo.

I have nothing transferring, have restarted both the computer and the Tivo (and my other Tivo as well), and have flushed out the transfer queue via "echo MfsRubbishTree /RecordingQueueItem | tivosh" - all to no avail.

I should also note that I have been searching / reading for the last 2-3 hours, and hope this isn't a duplicate topic. I've noticed may threads here that are 10's of pages long, and don't wish to make them longer!

System specs:
2 DirecTivo's, zippered
tivoserver 0.4.3 OS X 10.3.9 (although tivoserver reports itself as 0.4.2) running on a G4 iMac @ OS X 10.5.1 (Leopard) or
running on a G4 Powerbook @ OS X 10.5.1 (Leopard).

Thanks for any help you can offer
<EDIT>I should also note that there is a failed transfer in To Do List / History...</EDIT>


----------



## tiny-e (Apr 11, 2007)

The more I check into this, the more I think it's a borked transfer that my Tivo is waiting to finish before starting another one.

I've reset, cleared ToDo's, tried the rubbish command in my previous post in this tread -- all to no avail.

Am I really going to have to wait 3 days for this thing to time out?


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

I had this same problem not to long ago. I used the MfsRubbishTree command and it didn't work until I rebooted the problem Tivo. Once it was rebooted everything then worked fine.


----------



## tiny-e (Apr 11, 2007)

I've rebooted several times (from the command line) no dice.-- I guess the only thing is to maybe try and unplug it for awhile? 

(which assumes maybe there's something hung up in volatile memory that would get erased...)


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

tiny-e said:


> I've rebooted several times (from the command line) no dice.-- I guess the only thing is to maybe try and unplug it for awhile?
> 
> (which assumes maybe there's something hung up in volatile memory that would get erased...)


Unlikely to help... you may want to poke around in MFS (using TWP) and see where the stuck transfer is stored.


----------



## tiny-e (Apr 11, 2007)

BTUx9 said:


> Unlikely to help... you may want to poke around in MFS (using TWP) and see where the stuck transfer is stored.


thanks BTU -- can you give me a couple of suggestions of where to look? I've poked around in there a bit, but things are a little bit cryptic...


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

might want to check /mfs/Recording/InProgress

if you tune to stations you don't receive, it may make it easier to check them out (not sure... haven't tried)


----------

